# A Silver Secret



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Since I have all the silver I intend to have, and no longer need to purchase any I want to share my secret, over the past 3 years I sold every ounce of bullion coins I had in silver. Every single one I paid $5.25/$6.95 for over the years I sold at $31-$45, but in every case I bought one of these instead
Buy Silver Online | Buy Canadian Silver Coins | APMEX.com

This fairly common silver commemorative from Canada has $20.00 Canadian face vale. Silver is at $24.90 as I write this. If it falls to $12 these coins still have $20 in face value. Not $1 like our stupid American eagle but $20. This is my secret coin. I have about 200 of them. Most I got on eBay, some on the link above, and one set of 10 thru a dealer.

This is a great way to hedge the bottom falling out, and even better if we're ruined in deflation where traditional bullion has no serious valeue.


----------

